
The Limits of Artificial Intelligence - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-13/the-limits-of-artificial-intelligence
======
opportune
Pop-AI reporting is such utter garbage. All it does is misinform the public
and spread false ideas and conceptions about AI and computer science. You end
up with old folks who are scared that computers are going to take over, and
young folks who think the "singularity" will happen within the next 10 years.

In the end this article doesn't even say anything. The gist of it is that
"well automation may not always work." Yeah, no shit it won't always work in
every case. It's just a reporter writing an article with an eye-catching
headline that people will upvote and spread without reading.

------
ThomPete
This article is literally clickbait disguised as a serious position with no
actual argument in there.

When your article says the "Limits of artificial intelligence" and you then
then go on to talk about chat bots and a couple of other extremely superficial
products as you examples. When you then suddenly switch to talk about
automation and end up with not really showing any limites of AI (and wrongly
apply it only to computational power) you know you got something that was not
written for any other reason than to get some clicks.

~~~
computerex
Agreed. I do think their point about amazon's head count steadily increasing
is interesting. But on the other hand, they seem to be giving amazon too much
credit as being an AI cheerleader. It's not, never has been.

~~~
ThomPete
The reason why it's increasing is because they are winning business. You can's
use that for anything other than anecdotal evidence. You need to look at the
industry as a whole if you want to say anything meaningful or conclusive and
not even that is enough.

------
psyc
"The Limits of My Own Intellect"

I was going to write an article about the limits of AI, but then I became
self-aware. I realized I have nothing in the way of formal proof or careful
philosophical argument. I decided to withhold my sophomoric opinions, wait,
and see.

------
daddyo
Grasping. Grasping for unrelated tidbits to make a point you set out to make,
before you reviewed the facts.

Using 4chan vs. Tay as an example of the limit of chat support bots. Using
Netflix's 2012 competition ensembles developed over 1.5 years as an example of
AI being too expensive. Telling us that AI will fail when you don't have any
data to input it.

Just replace AI with IT/Computer Science and see what remains of this fluff
piece.

------
simonsarris
God damn I hate articles about AI. Journalists are the annoying "are we there
yet" in the back of the computer science van. Researchers should just do what
my mom did and say "one more hour" no matter what.

Computers are amazing. We literally made a rock crunch numbers. Now it's
handling harder problems, and no its not "there yet," but shut up with the
nay-saying about limits for a few more decades while work gets done.

~~~
friedman23
I'd rather have articles talking about how AI won't destroy every job in
existence (which is closer to reality) than the million universal basic income
and singularity bullshit articles.

